# not the right place, but....



## classy1 (Oct 15, 2005)

Did anyone see the Penn State and Notre Dame games?  I am distraught - two of my teams shot down in the last couple of seconds - would go find a football chat room but cannot hold myself together long enough to surf for one without crying.


----------

